# Elf on a shelf



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

--


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Hahah. Aw. Poor thing looks a little disturbed!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

At least there's room on top of the fridge! Dharma's food bowl just barely fits between the cupboard and the top of the fridge. Talk about raiding the fridge vizsla style!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

That's taking counter surfing to a whole new level


----------

